# OpenJDK on PPC?



## nmadura (Jan 20, 2019)

I have an old PowerBook G4 that I wanted to use for some Arduino development. Arduino 1.8 has a dependency on OpenJDK. 

FreshPorts indicates that OpenJDK as “*ONLY_FOR_ARCHS:* aarch64 amd64 armv6 armv7 i386 powerpc powerpc64”

So that is good, however, bootstrap-OpenJDK (a dependency) shows “*ONLY_FOR_ARCHS:* aarch64 amd64 armv6 armv7 i386 powerpc64”

Does anyone know if it is possible to build OpenJDK without bootstrap-OpenJDK?

Thanks


----------



## acheron (Jan 21, 2019)

You need a bootstrap compiler (bootstrap-OpenJDK) to compile openjdk.


----------



## nmadura (Jan 25, 2019)

Thank you, I understand this, but it seems like there are no bootstrap compilers available for PowerPC


----------



## acheron (Jan 25, 2019)

Then you'll have to create one.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 25, 2019)

Building Java is a bit of a chicken and egg problem. You need Java to be able to build Java. The bootstraps are essentially prebuilt Java binaries, just enough to be able to build a full Java environment.


----------

